# Mid-Illinois Results



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

Qualifying

1st) Illini's Miss Tara - Doug Main O/H
2nd) Topbrass I Hope You Dance MH - Long & Mertens / Sharon Long O/H
3rd) Atlasta Winner - Martha Blank O/H
4th) JJ's Going to Disney - Mitch Patterson O/H
RJ) Candlewood's Johnny Unite Us - Don Wolf O/H
Jam) Dudek's Serenity Bullet - Chris Dudek O/H  
Jam) Shandy VIII - Kampo / Andy Attar O/H
Jam) Flirtin' with Disaster - Dave Strothman O/H
Jam) OTCH High Times What A Hoot - Bridget Carlsen O/H
Jam) Crossfire's March Madness - Ahlers & Drag / Greg Lister O/H 
Jam) OTCH High Times Belvedere's Duck Soup MH - Bridget Carlsen O/H

How 'bout that Water Blind ....... :wink:


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Bullets Dad said:


> Qualifying
> 
> 1st) Illini's Miss Tara - Doug Main O/H
> 2nd) Topbrass I Hope You Dance MH - Long & Mertens / Sharon Long O/H
> ...


Don't know if Sharon Long reads this forum but, Congratulations!

Let's hear about that Water Blind.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't know if Bridget Carlsen reads RTF either, but I am a fan. She does such a great job with her Goldens!!

M


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Dudek's Serenity Bullet - Chris Dudek O/H 



congrats Chris


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Restricted--Open placements:

1st--Desi--Mitch Patterson 
2nd--Eve--Steve Faith
3rd--Blue--Kippy Kemp--Qualified him for the national O
4th--Bill Eckett--Don't know which dog

There were probably some jams, but I don't have them. I know 11 dogs were in the last series.

Way to go Mitch and Kip!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Emily Faith said:


> Restricted--Open placements:
> 
> 1st--Desi--Mitch Patterson
> 2nd--Eve--Steve Faith
> ...



*2nd--Eve--Steve Faith*

Way to go Eve (& Steve)!!!!

Tara & Doug for that Q Win

Bullet & Chris for their second Q Jam..... do I see consistency starting to happen or what?


----------



## Craig Bauer (Feb 4, 2003)

*MITCH AND DESI WIN DOUBLEHEADER!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

Awesome!!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Craig Bauer said:


> *MITCH AND DESI WIN DOUBLEHEADER!!!!!!!!!*


*Yes!!!*


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Congrats also to Steve & Emily, Doug, and Chris! Good weekend for RTFers!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

a BIG CONGRATS TO MITCH!



does anyone have the rest of the Am placements?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Craig Bauer said:


> *MITCH AND DESI WIN DOUBLEHEADER!!!!!!!!!*


Wow, Way to go Mitch! 

Countless hours of training paying off regards,


----------



## Lab-Kid (Aug 26, 2005)

Congratulations Mitch!!


Now, what was that you were saying Saturday afternoon about not double staking Desi anymore because she gets to high?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

That's just part of Mitch's strategy to lure the competition into complacency.....

Congrats, Mitch....could not happen to a better dog person!

KG


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

*Mid Il*

Doug Main...A Qual WIN!!! Good job buddy!


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

*Derby Results*

Does anyone have complete derby results. I know my dog jammed, just curious on the rest of the results

Thanks

Dan

P.S. Congrats Mitch


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Way to go, Mitch and Desi!!!!

As for the other placements in the Am,

2nd--Diamond--Jimmy Darnell
3rd--Jerry Kamphius--don't know the dogs name
4th--Hoss--Steve Faith
RJ--Eve--Steve Faith


----------



## Starky (Jun 25, 2003)

Congrats to Jimmie and Diamond on that Second place win. Deb, I am sure you are a big part of that team, congrats to you also.
Steve and Emily, congrats to you guys on that third and fourth with Hoss and Eve. 2 dogs finishing that test, Wow!

Congrats to you Mitch with that Double Header. I followed you in the Am, watching you and Desi work the first 3 series, I was thinking double header when I left.

See you all at River King.

Gary Storch


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

Way to Go Tara & you too Doug !
I know this had to be a sweet win for you two, after the last few outings :wink: ... 
I saw this coming .. did you ?  

Congrats ! 

Bullets Dad


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

*complete results*

Doug - please put the complete results on the web

still got the chills about Desi - especially after having to run the first series twice after it was scrapped - she stepped up to the plate - gave one more great moment of many
10 yrs old and how many birds this weekend?

Terry Roglitz


----------

